# UPS confusion, which one to buy??



## doomgiver_ressurection (Feb 25, 2017)

My pc SMPS is a VX 450, and it has an active PFC.

I've read a lot of people on multiple sites say that using an active PFC SMPS with a non-pure sine wave UPS is a bad idea, and the UPS will not be able to handle the load unless it is rated quite high.

I've been unable to find any pure sine wave UPS online.

What do I do?

Buy a random UPS and pray that it works?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2017)

doomgiver_ressurection said:


> My pc SMPS is a VX 450, and it has an active PFC.
> 
> I've read a lot of people on multiple sites say that using an active PFC SMPS with a non-pure sine wave UPS is a bad idea, and the UPS will not be able to handle the load unless it is rated quite high.
> 
> ...



Is that you Doomgiver? What happened to your main account?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 26, 2017)

i have a vx450 and a non sine wave ups (apc back ups es650)and have been using them for a fairly long time(since 2011 to be precise)and i am yet to run into any issues with either of them-therefore i am pretty sure you'll experience no problems if you use a non-sine wave ups with your existing setup.Just make sure its of a good brand and has a built in AVR-most cheaper upses that are sold within the sub 2k price bracket often don't include this important feature and as a result sensitive equipments that are connected to them suffer irreversible damage in the long run due to voltage anomalies and fluctuations.


----------

